# Hycose Scan



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have taken this month my 6th and last lot of clomid and have started AF so no joy whilst on the clomid.  

I now have to go for a Hycose scan next week where they inject a dye to look at your fallopian tubes to see if there is any blockages before the docs decided the next step of treatment.  Has anyone else had this done and does it hurt

My friend had this done before Christmas after having no success on clomid and got caught a couple of days after the scan and is now 7 weeks pregnant.  She said that it was painful and that a lot of people get caught after having this procedure, is this right?

Thanks 

JO98


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Quite a lot of clinics won't actually px clomid etc until they have checked your tubes/womb

Some girls do get pain, but some don't.
I felt lots of pressure when it came to the end and the last of the dye went in and then a little  crampy that afternoon/evening.

Some girls do get a  afterwards as well, it kinda cleans the tubes out


----------

